# Radar Detectors...



## VWNDAHS (Jun 20, 2002)

What fuse are you all tapping for hard wired installs. I haven't used mine in ages but saw a brand new C7 with Michigan plates while coming home from work today and sped up to get a shot, right as I passed a friendly CHP car . Now I shall run with it as a reminder to keep the speeds low and mpg up but am curious what fuse location to tap?


----------



## Tvp125 (Mar 4, 2008)

I hard wire my V1 to the first 25 amp fuse in the top row. It goes on and off with the ignition. I have had it there for 6 months and have not had a problem.


----------



## VWNDAHS (Jun 20, 2002)

Tvp125 said:


> I hard wire my V1 to the first 25 amp fuse in the top row. It goes on and off with the ignition. I have had it there for 6 months and have not had a problem.


thank you!


----------



## VuickB6 (Aug 4, 2006)

I used the hard wire kit from the V1 store and trimmed the blue plastic off of the connector for the power supply and plugged it into one of the empty fuse slots that was switched since the harness they supply has an inline fuse. I don't like wire taps so that's why I did it that way.


----------



## plex03 (Nov 10, 2011)

TechnoBlue01 said:


> I used the hard wire kit from the V1 store and trimmed the blue plastic off of the connector for the power supply and plugged it into one of the empty fuse slots that was switched since the harness they supply has an inline fuse. I don't like wire taps so that's why I did it that way.


Do you have photos of how you ran your wires and also can you take one showing where you plugged into the fuse box?

I'm getting a V1 with a BlendMount and want to hard wire it in as well.


----------



## grahamwright1 (Jun 26, 2012)

TechnoBlue01 said:


> I used the hard wire kit from the V1 store and trimmed the blue plastic off of the connector for the power supply and plugged it into one of the empty fuse slots that was switched since the harness they supply has an inline fuse. I don't like wire taps so that's why I did it that way.


Can you check which fuse slot you used and let us know? I saw a PDF with the fuse box information but I wasn't clear about which unused fuse slots would be switched.

Thanks!


----------



## VuickB6 (Aug 4, 2006)

Sorry for the late reply guys, I had to go out of town for a little bit and then forgot I posted here. :facepalm:

Here is a picture for reference.
















I ran the cord in between the roof and the headliner and then removed the a pillar cover and dropped it down as far as it would go and then reached up under the dash and pulled it into position from there and plugged it in. Took all of 15 minutes for the entire job. If you guys need any clarification or more pictures then let me know. :thumbup:


----------



## grahamwright1 (Jun 26, 2012)

plex03 said:


> Do you have photos of how you ran your wires and also can you take one showing where you plugged into the fuse box?
> 
> I'm getting a V1 with a BlendMount and want to hard wire it in as well.


Which model of BlendMount are you getting as I didn't see a Beetle model on their site?


----------



## SaberOne (Apr 1, 2012)

BlendMount fit? I was wondering the same thing.


----------



## plex03 (Nov 10, 2011)

grahamwright1 said:


> Which model of BlendMount are you getting as I didn't see a Beetle model on their site?


You have to get the one for the GTI and make sure it's for a Type 1 Mirror. 

It's this one: Blendmount


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

Is the V1 really worth the money over others? Like the passport 8500 for instance? 

posted by Tapatalk


----------



## grahamwright1 (Jun 26, 2012)

drtechy said:


> Is the V1 really worth the money over others? Like the passport 8500 for instance?
> 
> posted by Tapatalk


Unless you have owned both and used them in similar daily drives, it's probably a difficult comparison to make. 

I've got 2 Valentine One's in each of my vehicles and have had them for about 12 years now. When I bought them they were far superior to anything else on the market and priced higher than anything else! Both have been sent back and upgraded by the vendor to the latest internal electronics at a reasonable price, so that's a strong plus for the V1 as far as I'm concerned.

The ability to display the number of different signals and where the direction of the strongest one makes it invaluable to me. Driving by strip malls with those automated doors that generate false signals can often hide a LEO hiding and watching. I think Valentine managed to patent the directional arrows, and that's a must have feature for me.

Overall, money well spent based on the tickets it has saved me from makes the V1 an excellent purchase for me.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## VuickB6 (Aug 4, 2006)

They are both great detectors and you can't go wrong either way. I prefer the V1 because you don't have to buy a new one when they come out with new features. Mine is 8 years old now and is just as good as the newest ones they sell. Also, the arrows telling you the direction it's coming from is a great feature.

It's also $100 cheaper than an Escort 9500ix :thumbup:


----------



## Chris659 (Nov 16, 2012)

9500ix is a great model! It can learn where false alarm spots are and program them out, and you can add the laser diffusers later for added protection.

I sell alot of them and the 9500ci which is a completely hidden unit (but alot more expensive)


----------



## plex03 (Nov 10, 2011)

Got my BlendMount today and it fits perfect.

Gonna wait until tomorrow to hardwire in the V1 since I can pull it into one of our warehouses at work. Too cold and dark to mess with it now.


----------



## plex03 (Nov 10, 2011)

TechnoBlue01 said:


> Sorry for the late reply guys, I had to go out of town for a little bit and then forgot I posted here. :facepalm:
> 
> Here is a picture for reference.
> 
> ...


Where did you ground it off to and how did you remove A Pillar cover. 

Got any pics of those two things?


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

Well I just pulled the trigger on a valentine.

posted by Tapatalk


----------



## plex03 (Nov 10, 2011)

drtechy said:


> Well I just pulled the trigger on a valentine.
> 
> posted by Tapatalk


Do yourself a favor and get the BlendMount too. Great piece of hardware.


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

plex03 said:


> Do yourself a favor and get the BlendMount too. Great piece of hardware.


Don't those mount to the mirror? I have wink mirror installed lol

posted by Tapatalk


----------



## plex03 (Nov 10, 2011)

drtechy said:


> Don't those mount to the mirror? I have wink mirror installed lol
> 
> posted by Tapatalk


Ah that's right...I forgot about that.


----------



## VuickB6 (Aug 4, 2006)

plex03 said:


> Where did you ground it off to and how did you remove A Pillar cover.
> 
> Got any pics of those two things?


Sure thing, when my wife gets back here shortly I'll get you a picture of where I grounded it. 

The a pillar pops off but be warned that it took me quite a bit of force to do so. I thought for sure I was going to break it. 



drtechy said:


> Well I just pulled the trigger on a valentine.
> 
> posted by Tapatalk


Good choice, did you buy it brand new or used? I found mine on craigslist for $300. :thumbup:


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

TechnoBlue01 said:


> Good choice, did you buy it brand new or used? I found mine on craigslist for $300. :thumbup:


Found a used one for the same price on another forum lol

posted by Tapatalk


----------



## VuickB6 (Aug 4, 2006)

plex03 said:


> Where did you ground it off to and how did you remove A Pillar cover.
> 
> Got any pics of those two things?


:thumbup:


----------



## grahamwright1 (Jun 26, 2012)

TechnoBlue01 said:


> The a pillar pops off but be warned that it took me quite a bit of force to do so. I thought for sure I was going to break it.
> :


I bought the ACI 87901 Trim Removal kit from Amazon for about $12 and it made removing door panels, headliner, and other trim pieces really easy. The pillar came off very easily with the angled tool.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## plex03 (Nov 10, 2011)

grahamwright1 said:


> I bought the ACI 87901 Trim Removal kit from Amazon for about $12 and it made removing door panels, headliner, and other trim pieces really easy. The pillar came off very easily with the angled tool.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD



Where did you start?


----------



## grahamwright1 (Jun 26, 2012)

plex03 said:


> Where did you start?


Drivers door side - slide one of the hook shaped tools between the door seal and the A pillar cover. Push the tool towards the door window and the pillar panel will pop out. I did that a couple of times for the middle and upper section, and that allowed me to slip the cable from the fuse box area up to the headliner.

Same thing for the headliner - I put one of the curved plastic tools between the windshield and the headliner, and rotated the plastic tool towards the windshield. The headliner opens up enough to slip the cable underneath over the the rear-view mirror.

I'm not very skilled in this type of stuff, but it took less than 3 minutes to hide the Valentine One cable.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Chris659 (Nov 16, 2012)

Those plastic pry tools are a blessing!


----------



## VWNDAHS (Jun 20, 2002)

VuickB6 said:


> Sorry for the late reply guys, I had to go out of town for a little bit and then forgot I posted here. :facepalm:
> 
> Here is a picture for reference.
> 
> ...


Finally got around to installing mine, thanks for the write up!!

Where's everyone putting their little in line remote alert thingies?


----------



## Westhigh76 (Sep 6, 2013)

*Radar Detector*

I have an Escort Solo battery operated and it works fantastic. With the visor clip it mounts completely out of sight on the far left side of the drivers visor, and you still have 80% functionality of that visor...it's a great set up...


----------



## Remedy (Jan 31, 2004)

I really hate to bump an old thread. But, what kind of laser diffusers are people using with their Radar detectors?


----------



## Chris659 (Nov 16, 2012)

I have sold both the K40 and the Escorts but prefer the Escorts. much more reliable product IMO

There's a european guy out of central Florida that has a company that is supposed to be the best available. In fact Escort I think is either using his design or stole it as their new diffusers look the same as his. I forgot the name of his company though. Laser shifters plus or something like that?


----------

